# Phish 2012 Tour - Leg 2



## Fungus (May 29, 2012)

I may be a little late, but I've finally got some of mine ordered.

Lakewood, Charlotte, St. Louis, Oklahoma City so far

Those were obvious choices due to close proximity, but I still have some others I haven't decided on.


----------

